# Finally OL2's on the rene



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Just wanted to throw up some more pictures...

Got the OL2 9.5's on, STI HD3 machined wheels. I gutted my exhaust, put the tow hook on, and snorkels/fan switch. Just waiting on a good radiator relocate now































































How I cut my floorboards


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bet ur loving the smooth ride they give lol. Wait till u put in mud and see how they pull


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i already told you on the other place what is wrong with it lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Very Nice!! I like the stickers under the fenders. You can see them from the front and the side while its clean anyways. haha. Nice set up!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good man, I need to scoot my floorboards back to the stock location now since I trimmed them because I rub them a little with the 31s up front when turning/articulating. Probably would go away if I had a 2" lift, but regardless, it should clear fine in the back now.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Freakin awesome


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

SWEET!!! but line those lugs up cuz, I have the HD3 in all black on OL'2. You will love these tires. They pull like a train!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yea the lazy arse dealer I got them from didn't line the rear up

I will never order from them again, I had problem after problem. Unfortunately they are the best prices! 

I originally ordered the hd2se which is still what I want. I didn't like them hd3 machines at all. But it was the only way to get my tires by the next ride! The hd2 were on backorder. 

So I will prob be getting new rims very soon anyway! But gonna pop the bead and try and spin them. Not sure how that's gonna work!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

If you pop the bead on each side you should be able to spin um by hand. Dont know how tough it will be to break the bead by hand, may have to take them to a tire shop and do it. A really good tire shop will break them off the bead for free.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I usually put them on myself lol. Only had to break 2 sets and it wasn't bad. I used to do it alllll the time but my tire shop does it for $10 so it's easier to have them do it. I'm gonna give it a whirl tommorow


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

To bad you dont live closer I could hook ya up (my father in law owns a tire shop).


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

yes! Lookin sexy!

Maybe time for a custom bumper/rad relocate? - Can't believe there isn't something decent out for those already.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i wouoldnt put a rad relocate just lift it 6" and your good haha jk jki


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah no rad relocate. It looks mo betta without one.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gades look better without them, but function over form all day.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

true jp ^^


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

That's what I was sayin. Function over form. But I'm still trying to get away with not doing it. Just overheated one time but I went in nasty clay and no water around. Usually there is no shortage of water...

I'm still gonna try to get away with no rad relocate. I'd like to keep as stock as possible. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I ordered some hd2se gloss black since I didn't like the hd3 machined. I'll take some pics when they are mounted on! My tire shop will actually line them up unlike some other lazy people...


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------

